# Tiger Koi HM X Galaxy Koi HMPK



## OrionPiscesLove (Nov 27, 2016)

I got myself a beautiful male galaxy koi Halfmoon Plakat who had wonderful finnage and coloration for Galaxy koi, very minimal blue but that's fine since I'm trying to breed that out.

I soon after got myself a Super red Tiger Koi Female Halfmoon who I plan on breeding with him as she has absolutely no blue and has better form then him. I''m needing some advice because I've tried breeding them twice already and the male quickly loses interest in her yet other females he has no problem with.

I also have a Cellophane koi female I want to breed to him too.

I also need some advice on how good their form is each. 

*cellophane Female

























* Tiger Koi HM Female

























*Galaxy Koi HMPK Male


----------



## KaderTheAnt (Jan 19, 2017)

May I ask what makes her a tiger koi? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OrionPiscesLove (Nov 27, 2016)

Koi bettas are a strain of marbling that retains longer an typically features one of the following variations

Normal or Tiger Koi
Red/Black
Red/Black/white
Red/White
Black/white

Galaxy Koi
Red/Black/Blue
Red/Black/Blue/White
Red/blue
Red/Blue/White

Yellow Galaxy Koi
Yellow/Blue/White
Yellow/Black/Blue
Yellow/Black/Blue/White
Yellow/Blue

Yellow Koi or Yellow Tiger
Red/Yellow/Black/White
Red/Yellow/Black
Red/Yellow/White
Yellow/White
Yellow/Black
Yellow/black/white

What makes a Koi bettas a Galaxy is the showing of excessive blue coloration with the koi coloration

What makes a Tiger koi a Tiger is because it features an excessive amount of either yellow or red and features minimal white with black 'stripes' or Black splotches/spotting.

A normal koi will show an even amount of red/black/white typically having more white amounted to red and black with the black and red overlapping at some points but not excessively.


**The red in all of this could be replaced with orange and still be considered a koi betta
*


----------



## KaderTheAnt (Jan 19, 2017)

Okay thank you. I've never been able to tell the difference between a regular koi and a tiger


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OrionPiscesLove (Nov 27, 2016)

Oh no problem, it took a while for me too, I studied the different koi lines, figured out how to look for good color retaining traits, learned the differences in kois and finally set off on my search for my dream pair, finally found them/it as I actually found an irid koi female *my cellophane* and the Tiger koi female I was so desperate for. so needless to say 8 months later it's worth it. all of what was above written about the different kois was written by me using my studies on them lol.


----------

